# OT: Kobe Unhappy In Laker Land? Update: Kobe Demands To Be Traded



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Kobe Bryant said he chose to stay with the Lakers in the summer of 2004 with the understanding that the Lakers would aggressively pursue top players and remain committed to winning championships.
> 
> Now, Bryant said he believes the Lakers misled him. The Lakers' public meltdown took another turn Tuesday when a seething Bryant called the team's front office "a mess," repeatedly said that he had "trust issues" with management, issues he isn't certain can ever be resolved, and left open the possibility of a trade.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_6016983

See what happens boys and girls when you have cap space, good players and draft picks? You get opportunities to get a guy like Kobe Bryant. We have nothing to offer to get Kobe, but it would have been a blockbuster move if we had money available to sign him in the first place.

Buss gets arrested for DWI with a 23 year old women..lol Kobe is unhappy....the Laker are a mess. I just hope he isn't traded to the Bulls.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The story lines that have engulfed the Los Angeles Lakers in the last week hit a crescendo Wednesday when Kobe Bryant said he would welcome a trade.
> "I would like to be traded, yeah," Bryant said on 1050 ESPN Radio in New York. "Tough as it is to come to that conclusion there's no other alternative, you know?"
> Bryant, interviewed by Stephen A. Smith, was asked if there was anything the Lakers could do to change his mind?
> 
> "No," Bryan said. "I just want them to do the right thing."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2886927


----------



## NYKFan (Feb 15, 2007)

I was listening to the Steven A. Smith show when Kobe said he wanted to be traded no matter the Laker organization did and nearly jumped out of my seat. My feeling is that the Bulls have the best chance of getting him with all of their talented young guys.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

omfg did Kobe really say that or is it made up......


oh ****!


can somebody upload the interview?


*EDIT:* just saw it on espn...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!

i wish we had even a 1% chance at landing him but obviously we dont


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I would say the knicks are in his top places to go along with the clips philly , the bulls ny and nj.

fyi kitty , Kobe wont be traded for cap space, they are going to get players for him and thats something the knicks have.

the knicks can offer a pretty good sum for kobe without losing their team in the process, something the nets and philly cant do .

the bulls may have trouble matching salaries especially if the lakers dont want ben wallace which is a strong possibility .

the clips however have everything good talent , high slaried players with talent and young pieces on rookie deals....i would consider them the favorite with the bulls and knicks 2 and 2a


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*What players?*

What is your proposal?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> I would say the knicks are in his top places to go along with the clips philly , the bulls ny and nj.
> 
> fyi kitty , Kobe wont be traded for cap space, they are going to get players for him and thats something the knicks have.
> 
> ...


i doubt he wants to be a knick, he doesnt want glitz and glamour as much as he wants to win, thats why he'd leave LA. If he comes here, he'll want out in a year or 2 when this team goes nowhere anyway.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Frye, JC, Q and Lee for Kobe?! lol I do it in a heart beat.(one of the few trades that could actually happen with the cap space.)

If you guys want to try trades out to see if they work out with the cap space and what not go to...http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/trademachine

Even though we all know that kobes not coming to NY.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> i doubt he wants to be a knick, he doesnt want glitz and glamour as much as he wants to win, thats why he'd leave LA. If he comes here, he'll want out in a year or 2 when this team goes nowhere anyway.


Are you an actual Knick fan or are you prepetrating a fraud? How do you know Kobe dosen't want to come to NY? Are anyone of us his agent, or his wife to have that inside information? How do you know what the team will look like in 2 years? Are you holding a globe that shows the future? If so, what's the winning lottery numbers for next weeks drawing.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*After you trade those guys*

who is left? Certainly not enough to win a title.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Are you an actual Knick fan or are you prepetrating a fraud? How do you know Kobe dosen't want to come to NY? Are anyone of us his agent, or his wife to have that inside information? How do you know what the team will look like in 2 years? Are you holding a globe that shows the future? If so, what's the winning lottery numbers for next weeks drawing.


yes to all your questions and i know for a fact kobe loves to pump regular mobil fuel to his cars too


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

knickstorm said:


> i know for a fact kobe loves to pump regular mobil fuel


Please, we all know that Kobe likes to pump blonde haired white girls.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Please, we all know that Kobe likes to pump blonde haired white girls.


zing!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Are you an actual Knick fan or are you prepetrating a fraud? How do you know Kobe dosen't want to come to NY? Are anyone of us his agent, or his wife to have that inside information? How do you know what the team will look like in 2 years? Are you holding a globe that shows the future? If so, what's the winning lottery numbers for next weeks drawing.


He's not saying anything that we don't already know. The Knicks simply aren't a good team and if Bryant's desire to win is sincere, then chances are he might not want to come to the Knicks. However, the Knicks have two distinct advantages over the Lakers. First and foremost, the Knicks play in the east. If the Cavaliers can win with a roster of LeBron James and a bunch of to be decided players, then the Knicks with Bryant - who many say is better than James - along with any other possible lineup they have after the trade should be able to do the same. Secondly, the Knicks regardless of who they would include in the trade would still be a better supporting cast than what the Lakers currently have to offer. They also have the high salary players to take some garbage as well back from the Lakers as well. The Lakers would probably want to dispose of Vladimir Radmanovich and either Kwame Brown or Lamar Odom depending on whether or not they decide to rebuild or retool. That being said, it doesn't matter if the Lakers want Jamal Crawford, Stephon Marbury, Eddy Curry, and Channing Frye for Radmanovich, Brown, and Bryant, that deal still needs to be made. This is a Knicks squad which desperately needs addition by subtraction anyways, and trading some of the mediocre stars on the team for a true star would easily be for the best. A lineup of Steve Francis, Bryant, Quentin Richardson or Renaldo Balkman, David Lee, and Brown is better than what they currently have and there would still be some room to improve after that with whatever can be made of the mid-level and low-level exemptions.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: What players?*



alphaorange said:


> What is your proposal?



something along the lines of marbury , francis , nate , frye, morris & #23 for Kobe , Kwame & vladman.

the lakers get some names in francis and marbury , some youth and rook deals in the rest ...plus they will have that wonderful thing called cap space as marbury and francis' contracts expire when odom's does, plus they lose radmanovic's contract entanglement...he wasn't working out

laker's new team 

bynum 
frye
odom 
francis
marbury

with 
morris 
turiaf
walton
mo evans 
farmar

as 2nd 5 and nate as a game changer with his speed to use when needed and added size in mihm

the knicks 

get kobe to add with whats left 

curry 
lee
Qrich
kobe
JC

2nd 5 
kwame
vlad
balkman
MLE deal, or possibly buy a late 1st rounder from the suns.
collins

with guys like james,j.jeffries and malik filling out the roster.

both teams get an upgrade because the lakers get more depth , shorter contracts and youth to work with and there is no team that will give them all 3, because no team has as much in deals to make it work plus the ability at that point to absorb more slary and would still be willing to give up lotto caliber youth in the process.

the4 knicks of course get kobe and still have enough talent around him to make a difference


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> i doubt he wants to be a knick, he doesnt want glitz and glamour as much as he wants to win, thats why he'd leave LA. If he comes here, he'll want out in a year or 2 when this team goes nowhere anyway.


actually i think he needs to believe in his management's desire to win, something he doesn't have now in L.A.

the knicks have talent, a surplus of guys who are too similar , shedding some of that to work around a superstar might make them title contenders


----------

